# bulk food purchase



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Sitting in lunchroom with staff today and was told of a restaurant supply company that sells to public better prices than costco n sams I am told. 
So I jump n SUV head over to see closed Sundays oh well I know what I am checking out next saturday on my lunch.
This may be an altenative to regular shopping stores hope prices are as good as staff says.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

The nearest one to me is Nashville TN. Too far to just go, but I thought maybe next time we traveled, I'd swing through.

I'd be interested in hearing if shelf life is longer than small cans we get in the grocery store.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I had to go into work for a meeting so I stopped in the prices are not that much better I did not look at shelf life, they did have some specials but I do not require 5lbs of canned manderin oranges,condiments are cheap, rice was OK price but their cleaning supplies and dissenfectants are better than costco.....


----------

